# mi fa una sega!!



## kan3malato

Ciao.
We say in Italian "mi fa una sega" with(also) this meaning:

1)A:"Kan3malato se continui a farmi queste proposte lo dico a mio marito e vedrai che te la vedi brutta".

Kan3malato:"A me tuo marito mi fa una sega ".

2) A: "Sabato sera  vedrai che la juve  perderà con noi dell'inter"
    B: " A noi l'Inter ci fa una sega/ ci fate una sega voi dell'inter".

3)A:Come invidio Costantino con tutte quelle donne che ha...
   B:A me Costantino mi fa una sega ne trombo più io in una settimana   
   che lui in un anno".
Now the question is, can I use "jerk me off/ blow me" with the same Italian meaning ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## raffavita

In order to clarify our use of "mi fai una sega", I'll add that this colourful expression is used to say "compared to me, (xxx) is but a puny thing.

For instance, 

if I'm comparing two men, on of whom is a liar, I say that the second man, compared to the first man is a puny liar. So the second man "fa una sega" to the first man. Gli fa una sega in confronto.

I hope this clarifies a bit.


----------



## kan3malato

raffavita said:


> In order to clarify our use of "mi fai una sega", I'll add that this colourful expression is used to say "compared to me, (xxx) is but a puny thing.
> 
> For instance,
> 
> if I'm comparing two men, on of whom is a liar, I say that the second man, compared to the first man is a puny liar. So the second man "fa una sega" to the first man. Gli fa una sega in confronto.
> 
> I hope this clarifies a bit.


Ciao
That's true Lella, but it means " Io non ho paura"(example N°1 and 2) as well.
Thanks anyway.


----------



## raffavita

Yes.
Basically, the meaning is "he/she/it is totally unimportant".

Does a similar expression exist in English??

Grazieeeeeeee!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"A me tuo marito mi fa una sega "
I tell ya: your hubby can kiss my arse!


----------



## GavinW

kan3malato said:


> Now the question is, can I use "jerk me off/ blow me" with the same Italian meaning ?


 
No! 
On the other hand, Paul's suggestion is very good!
There are plenty of other ways of saying the same thing though, of course. Paul's just happens to be one of the best....


----------



## beccamutt

Scusatemi, mi pensavo che  _farsi una sega_ significasse _masturbarsi_, sbaglio?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

beccamutt said:


> Scusatemi, mi pensavo che  _farsi una sega_ significasse _masturbarsi_, sbaglio?


Non sbagli


----------



## beccamutt

Quindi si usa questo modo di dire anche, erm, poeticamente per dire che *A* non ha paragoni in confronto a *B*? Se ho capito bene, in inglese direi:

Your husband isn't worth dick [compared to mine].


----------



## Paulfromitaly

beccamutt said:


> Quindi si usa questo modo di dire anche, erm, poeticamente per dire che *A* non ha paragoni in confronto a *B*? Se ho capito bene, in inglese direi:
> 
> Your husband isn't worth dick [compared to mine].



Yeah: lo usi anche quando vuoi fare un paragone e vuoi dileggiare una delle due parti per intendere che l'altra è molto meglio.


----------



## raffavita

Hi,


We use "mi/gli/ti fa una sega  basically in two context:

1) to make a comparison, as in "Sei talmente bugiardo che in confronto mio padre ti fa una sega...

Compared to you, my father is but a puny thing as far as lying is concerned.

2) To say: "who cares? I don't give a shit about that",

as in "Se mio marito ti scopre, ti ammazza."
And the other person replies: "Mi fa una (modestissima) sega, tuo marito."

As Paulfromitaly poetically  translated.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ma quando i pronomi abbinano (come un verbo riflessivo) ha il solo significato suggerito da beccamutt?

E quando non abbinano ha il significato che abbiamo già discutto (_doesn't worry me / I'm not scared of him etc_), se questo è vero, poi ho capito..

Ma non mi piacerebbe chiedere quest'altra domanda ma devo... come si usa _farsi una sega_ per dire che qualcuno si masturberebbe qualcun'altro... in un senso letterale, perché mi sembra che sarebbe lo stesso modo che abbiamo già discutto, allora c'è la possibilità di confondere le due traduzioni (ad esempio, se il contesto non è stato chiaro)..

A meno che non esista un altro modo per esprimerlo?
Allora in sommario...

Ti fa una sega - He's nothing compared to you / you're so much better / you shouldn't be worried about him... blah blah, etc etc.
Ti fai una sega - ti masturbi
Ti fa una sega - *questo anche vuol dire lui ti masturba* (?)

Scusate, non so dove dovrei inserire i !!! E scusate per la domanda volgare, ma se non potrei capire... tornerà a punzecchiarmi (solo perché ho dubbi e non vorrei dire qualcosa volgare quando non lo intendo!)


----------



## beauxyeux

Effettivamente potrebbe esserci un fraintendimento. Quello che credo capiti, però, è che nella maggior parte dei casi in cui si intende letteralmente "fare una sega a qualcuno" l'espressione non venga usata al presente come in "mi fa una sega".
Mi spiego meglio. Se io sento questa frase nel linguaggio colloquiale di tutti i giorni, usato al tempo presente, non ho dubbi circa il suo significato.
Se invece il tempo usato è differente ("Mi faceva una sega"; "Mi ha fatto una sega"; "Mi stava facendo una sega"; "Mi sta facendo una sega") allora è indubbiamente l'altro significato.
Ciò non toglie che resti comunque un piccolo margine di equivocabilità, anche se l'equivocabilità, a mio parere, può solo dipendere da uno scarsissimo contesto.


"Ti fa una sega", beh certo fuori dal contesto può avere entrambi i significati.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Allora la chiave è nel contesto per capire il senso definitivo?
L'ultima frase che hai scritto, hmm, hai detto che se l'esspressione viene usata al presente per la maggioranza prenderà il significato '_He doesn't scare me, etc_", vero?
Ma nel passato può prendere un'altra accezione...

Credo di aver bisogno che qualcuno scrive una lista con tutti i modi e tutte le combinazioni di come si usa "farsi una sega / fare una sega a qualcuno" - sono la stessa cosa, vero?

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## rafanadal

Hey Alex, it's really true what they say.
I mean about the way we lose touch with the real "weight" of obscene language when in a language diffrent from our own one
In any case;
Farsi una sega: "To wank" or "To jerk off
Fare una sega a qualcuno: To give a hand job to someone

But...the first one is unlikely to have other acceptions than sexual.
The second one, as you get from the thread might refer to something else


----------



## Alxmrphi

> But...the first one is unlikely to have other acceptions than sexual.
> *edit:*
> Hi rafa.....
> 
> eccezione - exception
> accezione - acception meaning




Right ok, I can understand that, that's all fine and understood...
So in the present tense, to mean all the other (non literal) meanings, like how the thread started... that is 'farsi una sega', like your first example, they have the same form, but are just used differently and have different meanings in different contexts.. i.e.

*Fra poco dovresti scappare.*
Perché?
*Quando ritorna mio marito, ti ammazza.*
Ha, non ti preoccupare, mi fa una sega.

*Dov'è Mario?*
Ha, probabilmente resta a casa per farsi una sega.
*Non sii volgare!*
Stavo scherzando...

*Perché gli piace a tutti i ragazzi?*
Veramente non lo sai?
*No...?*
Perché lei fa una sega a tutti quanti.

I hope I've used all the meanings we've covered here in the correct way, have I?


----------



## rafanadal

Non sii volgare: NON ESSERE VOLGARE
Perchè gli piace a tutti i ragazzi? : PERCHE' (LEI) PIACE A TUTTI I RAGAZZI?

The rest of it is basically correct.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thanks rafa, I wasn't sure what to put, I know sometimes you can add 2 pronouns to stress the meaning, so I thought maybe it would be ok there, thanks again!


----------



## Rob625

Going back to the original topic, there is a very useful expression:
I don't give a  toss about...​It barely even rates the , I would say.

If you want to be sure of being offensive, there is:
I don't give a   fuck about...​
The interesting thing about _toss_ is that can mean much the same as _sega_ in this sense. I don't know whether that's the origin of the expression, though; it could come from 'the toss of a coin'.


----------



## Hermocrates

Rob625 said:


> The interesting thing about _toss_ is that can mean much the same as _sega_ in this sense. I don't know whether that's the origin of the expression, though; it could come from 'the toss of a coin'.



As far as I know, "to toss" means "to masturbate" in American slang British slang actually. I know because of an infamous doll sold several years ago in North America that would giggle and scream "Toss me!" when squeezed.  Of course, it was innocently intended as in "toss me in the air", but the double-entendre caused a storm of indignation from parents and subsequently the doll was removed from sale.

Rye


----------



## beccamutt

ryenart said:


> As far as I know, "to toss" means "to masturbate" in American slang. I know because of an infamous doll sold several years ago in North America that would giggle and scream "Toss me!" when squeezed.  Of course, it was innocently intended as in "toss me in the air", but the double-entendre caused a storm of indignation from parents and subsequently the doll was removed from sale.
> 
> Rye


 
"To toss" does not mean "to masturbate" but "to toss someone's salad" is slang for another sexual act that I'm too embarrassed to say which I'm sure is what caused the controversy surrounding the doll. 

EDIT:  In AE for the above


----------



## Alxmrphi

Hi becca, in BE it does mean that


----------



## kan3malato

beccamutt said:


> "To toss" does not mean "to masturbate" but "to toss someone's salad" is slang for another sexual act that I'm too embarrassed to say which I'm sure is what caused the controversy surrounding the doll.


Ciao.
There, there, don't need persuading, spit it out.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Ciao Luca, forse intendevi dire qualcosa piu' amichevole

"do tell / come on, tell me"

'spit it out' e' un imperativo/ordine molto forte.


----------



## kan3malato

Alex_Murphy said:


> Ciao Luca, forse intendevi dire qualcosa piu' amichevole
> 
> "do tell / come on, tell me"
> 
> 'spit it out' e' un imperativo/ordine molto forte.


I meant just to say " Su ,su, non farti pregare, sputa il rospo"
Is it a order? you sure dude? when people say that to me it dosen't sound as a order
Anyway thanks Alex and thanks MEGA to betta as well


----------



## Hermocrates

Alex_Murphy said:


> Hi becca, in BE it does mean that



Alex is right. I checked my dictionary and yes, it is actually British eek:!) not American slang. Slang has never been my forte. But I am fairly sure of its errr... meaning. 

What I don't really get is why it upset the American public so much, then.  "Toss me" doesn't really sound like the expression quoted by becca... (ps - if you're curious about its meaning, just google it)

Rye


----------



## kan3malato

ryenart said:


> Alex is right. I checked my dictionary and yes, it is actually British eek:!) not American slang. Slang has never been my forte. But I am fairly sure of its errr... meaning.
> 
> What I don't really get is why it upset the American public so much, then.  "Toss me" doesn't really sound like the expression quoted by becca... (ps - if you're curious about its meaning, just google it)
> 
> Rye


Ciao.
According to the  Urban dictionary  Becca is *right *http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=toss+salad


----------



## beccamutt

ryenart said:


> What I don't really get is why it upset the American public so much, then. "Toss me" doesn't really sound like the expression quoted by becca... (ps - if you're curious about its meaning, just google it)
> 
> Rye


 
I don't get it, either!


----------



## Hermocrates

kan3malato said:


> Ciao.
> According to the  Urban dictionary  Becca is *right *http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=toss+salad



But nobody said Becca is wrong in first place.  As far as I know we're talking about two different slang expressions (_to toss off_ vs. _to toss s.o.'s salad_) that differ both in meaning and use (BE/AE). 

I hope this clarifies!

EDITED TO ADD:
Sorry if mentioning the analogy between "to toss" (in slang) and "fare una sega" hijacked the thread.

Rye


----------



## Paulfromitaly

> Dear friends,
> 
> Need I remind you that the topic of this thread is "*mi fa una sega!!" * and not "every and each expression regarding sex and genitals"?


----------



## kan3malato

ryenart said:


> But nobody said Becca is wrong in first place.  As far as I know we're talking about two different slang expressions (_to toss off_ vs. _to toss s.o.'s salad_) that differ both in meaning and use (BE/AE).
> 
> I hope this clarifies!
> 
> Rye


Oh c***o  mate!! Sorry, that's what happen when you have a very very bad English my apologize.


----------

